# [kde] update et perte config bureau (abandonné)

## chris972

Bonjour,

Sur un portable pas mis à jour depuis quelques mois, après un gros emerge world qui s'est particulièrement bien passé d'ailleurs, et une mise à jour de tout kde de 4.8.5 en 4.9.5, j'ai perdu toute la config de mon bureau. Je me retrouve juste avec 2 icones en forme de roue dentée pour Dossier personnel et Corbeille.

Je suppose que je n'ai pas réellement perdu la config, mais qu'elle n'est sans doute plus cherchée au même endroit, ou du même nom. Bref, je pense qu'il doit bien être possible de récupérer tout ça, mais malgré pas mal de recherche autant dans mon home que sur google, je n'avance pas.

J'avais déjà eu le même problème sur le PC de mon fils, qui sans vraiment savoir comment, juste en cliquant à droite et à gauche sur le bureau a pu récupérer son ancien bureau, mais là, on n'y est pas parvenu.

Si quelqu'un a une idée assez précise de ce genre de problème, je lui en serai reconnaissant.

Merci d'avance.

Edit : Au cas ou ça ne serait pas clair, quand je dis que j'ai perdu la config du bureau, c'est que j'ai perdu les applets que j'avais dans ma barre en bas, les applications de la barre de lancement rapide, les icones du bureau que j'avais, le fond d'écran... pour avoir à la place un bureau "réinitialisé" (je suppose) avec comme icones sur le bureau des roues dentées pour Dossier personnel et Corbeille (ce qui ne me semble pas très normal comme icones).Last edited by chris972 on Fri Feb 22, 2013 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Avec la derniere mise-à-jour, il y a un changement de profil portage

eselect profile list

note le numéro du profil qui t'intéresse, je présume pour toi : 13.0/desktop/kde

eselect profile set X : X = numéro dans la liste des profil

il te reste a refaire un emerge -uDN world ; emerge --depclean ; revdep-rebuild

Revoir le fstab, si tu as le disque avec les user home ... n'est-il pas en read only (?)

A part cela, je ne vois pas d'ou le problème pourrais venir.

----------

## chris972

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec la derniere mise-à-jour, il y a un changement de profil portage
> 
> eselect profile list
> ...

 

Merci pour ton aide, et bien vu. Je n'ai pas du tout pensé au profil.

 *Quote:*   

> il te reste a refaire un emerge -uDN world ; emerge --depclean ; revdep-rebuild

 

Bon, un emerge world sans sync n'a rien donné à mettre à jour. Sync en cours...

je verrai bien ce que ça propose, en espérant que ça règle le problème.

Edit : Hum, vu la liste, je doute déjà :

```
[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r2 [1.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libksba-1.3.0 [1.2.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.4-r2 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.20 [22.16]

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.23-r1 [0.21.1-r1] USE="-static-libs%"

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.50 [2.1.11.31] LINGUAS="-ru%"

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.4-r1 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U ~] media-sound/teamspeak-client-bin-3.0.9.2 [3.0.6]

[ebuild     U  ] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.6 [0.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.262 [11.2.202.261]
```

 *Quote:*   

> Revoir le fstab, si tu as le disque avec les user home ... n'est-il pas en read only (?)

 

Là, j'avoue ne pas avoir compris l'histoire du user home...

 *Quote:*   

> A part cela, je ne vois pas d'ou le problème pourrais venir.

 

Moi non plus, mais une idée, c'est mieux qu'aucune.

Je reviens donner des news.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Lors de l'installation de ton portable, combien de partition as-tu crée ?

Si tu n'as fait qu'une seule partition, il va te falloir voir l'espace disque libre qui te reste, les fichiers utilisateurs peuvent prendre beaucoup d'espace disque, le /usr/portage/distifles aussi.

Que te donne un : df

Voir ce qui te reste dans 'Disponible' et 'Utili%"

Pour distifles : eclean-dist -d 

Te permet d'effacer les fichiers sources des ebuilds qui ne sont pas nécessaire pour l'installation du système

Vérifier que le fichier /etc/conf.d/bootmisc contienne

clean_tmp_dirs="/tmp" ET wipe_tmp="YES"

Faire un reboot

Vérifier que le répertoire /var/tmp/portage est vide et au besoin cd /var/tmp/portage ; rm -rf *

ATTENTION BIEN VERIFIER QUE POUR RM TU EST BIEN DANS LE REPERTOIRE /var/tmp/portage

Si tu as crée une partition pour les utilisateurs que tu montes dans /home (voir fstab dans ce cas) vérifie que celle-ci ne soit pas monter avec l'option ro  (read only)

Vérifie aussi que les répertoires des utilisateurs leurs appartiennent bien (ls -l /home)

```
ls -l /home

total 12

drwx------ 37 André    André    4096 12 fév 06:56 André

```

Si tu as un soucis avec les répertoires utilisateurs : chown -R user:user /home/user (remplace user par le nom de ton utilisateur) 

Si l'espace disque utilisateur (que cela soit si partition pour /home ou inclus dans Root (/)) est faible, tu vas devoir faire du ménage pour récupérer de l'espace.

----------

## chris972

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Lors de l'installation de ton portable, combien de partition as-tu crée ?
> 
> Si tu n'as fait qu'une seule partition, il va te falloir voir l'espace disque libre qui te reste, les fichiers utilisateurs peuvent prendre beaucoup d'espace disque, le /usr/portage/distifles aussi.

 

Sans vouloir te vexer, je pense que tu fais fausse route. Déjà, je ne suis pas un débutant sous gentoo, cela fait près de 10 ans que tous mes PC sont sous gentoo, et mes serveurs aussi. De plus, ce n'est pas un problème de place, mes $HOME sont sur mon serveur et montés en NFS, et n'ont pas de problème de place.

A l'heure actuelle, je ne peux pas donner de nouvelle de la mise à jour dont je parlais plus haut parce que je ne parviens plus à connecter mes users, sans doute un problème de LDAP. Faut que je trouve un moment pour chercher. Ceci dit, vu les packages mis à jour, je doute que ça ai pu régler le problème initial.

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

 *chris972 wrote:*   

> Sans vouloir te vexer, je pense que tu fais fausse route.

 

Désolé, je m'étais basé sur l'indice du forum, date d'inscription entre autre ....

En aucun cas je ne voulais te froisser.

----------

## chris972

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> En aucun cas je ne voulais te froisser.

 

Tu ne m'as pas du tout vexé. C'est juste embêtant que tu aies passé autant de temps dans une telle réponse. Bon en même temps, ça peut servir à quelqu'un autre qui aurait un problème similaire mais lui bien lié à la place sur disque.

----------

## chris972

Bon, après avoir enfin réglé mon problème d'identification (qui était bien du à LDAP), je confirme que la manipulation de changement de profil et de mise à jour (+revdep-rebuild) n'a rien réglé.

Je reste ouvert à toute suggestion.

----------

## sebB

Normalement pas de soucis avec passage de kde 4.8 à 4.9.

Ta config devrait être dans le dossier .kde4 de ton home.

----------

## chris972

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Normalement pas de soucis avec passage de kde 4.8 à 4.9.
> 
> Ta config devrait être dans le dossier .kde4 de ton home.

 

Oui, "devrait". Ou encore, elle y est, mais elle n'est plus prise en compte... C'est bien ça le pb.

----------

## ghoti

Il me semble avoir eu un problème analogue sur le PC de ma femme à l'ocasion de je ne sais plus quelle mise à jour.

Le bureau était calé sur une activité vide ou quelque-chose comme ça.

Essaie peut-être ceci :

- Click droit sur le bureau

- Choisir "Configurer : Vue de dossier" ==> Emplacement

Tu auras alors le choix de faire pointer l'affichage du bureau vers diverses sources, dont ton répertoire $HOME/Desktop.

----------

## chris972

Merci pour cette nouvelle aide.

Je pense qu'il y a de l'idée  :Wink:  Plus sérieusement, ça doit être un truc du genre, même si ce n'est pas précisément ça (j'ai évidemment testé aussitot).

En effet,

1) ça pointe déjà vers $HOME/Desktop, puisque si je rajoute une icone sur le bureau, c'est là dedans que je la retrouve.

2) De plus, mon problème n'est pas qu'un problème de "fond de bureau" puisque j'ai quand même "perdu" toute ma config de barre de lancement rapide, d'applets etc... (quand je dis "perdu", je suis bien conscient que probablement rien n'est réellement perdu, mais ça en a l'effet).

Il faut que je vous dise qu'en fait, je m'en fichie d'avoir perdu ça sur ce PC. Le problème, c'est que j'en ai un autre à mettre à jour, et là, ça sera très embêtant si ça se reproduit une 3ème fois. Donc j'aimerais bien savoir régler le problème avant. Cette session de ce user me sert donc en quelque sorte de test. Elle est très légère (dans les 60Mo), et je peux la triturer au besoin.

----------

## sebB

C'est bizarre ton histoire si ca se produit sur tous tes ordi.

Essaye de renommer le dossier .kde4 en .kde4backup puis dans le nouveau .kde4 copie .kde4backup/share/config/plasma*

----------

## chris972

Bon, comme notifié dans le sujet original, j'abandonne l'affaire sans avoir poussé plus les investigations. J'ai mis à jour l'autre portable, et j'ai eu la même chose. Mais bon, j'ai refait mes "bureaux" . Pas plus de temps que ça à perdre.

Merci à tous.

----------

